# Icrbe



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The ICRBE is this weekend who's coming? I will be splitting my time between the NERBs booth and the Hatteras Jack booth. Make sure you stop by the NERBs booth and check out my 10yr old sons work, and of course all teh other NERBs incredible thread art. Hope to see you guys there
Chuck


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

See you there Chuck


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ill be there saterday!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Missing it this year due to work. Glad to have a good job but it really gets in the way of fun stuff.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll Be there Saturday.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Be there Friday night and Saturday.


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be there. Glad to hear Ryan has a booth.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be there. I am holding a special seminar in the lobby. If anyone would like to see how to turn clear smooth epoxy into hazy air bubbles, or if someone would like to see how to cut perfectly good thread into hundreds of pieces while trying to "pack" it, just let me know. I am here to help. As a bonus for a limited time, I will be showing how to ruin a perfectly good reel seat to the point of having to cut it off. Good stuff!! :beer: LMAO


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

how bout how to remove epoxy finger prints from your blank lol


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

sat for sure....


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I will be there Friday night and Saturday morning.

John


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

thekingfeeder said:


> I will be there. I am holding a special seminar in the lobby. If anyone would like to see how to turn clear smooth epoxy into hazy air bubbles, or if someone would like to see how to cut perfectly good thread into hundreds of pieces while trying to "pack" it, just let me know. I am here to help. As a bonus for a limited time, I will be showing how to ruin a perfectly good reel seat to the point of having to cut it off. Good stuff!! :beer: LMAO


LMAO That's almost worth the trip down just for that.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll be there saturday leaving with empty pockets and full arms.


----------

